# New Member



## BigMikeCO (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all.  I am very thankful to have had this forum recommended to me.  Looks like alot of very cool and informed people here with the BS that comes on some of the other forums out there.  A little about me- I live in the Denver, Colorado area and am in my early 40s and have been lifting for several years.  I got into bodybuilding a few years back and finally did my first competition last year.  I DEFINATELY will compete again but I'm bumping it up a notch and will compete again only when I have gained some much needed size.  I'm looking foward to gaining more knowledge here and lending some on the subject I know about.  

Looking forward to contributing to the Board!   Mike


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BigMikeCO* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Vince. (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother.. and congrats on making it to competition level.  You'll like it here.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello!!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## brazey (Mar 13, 2012)

BigMikeCO said:


> Hello all. I am very thankful to have had this forum recommended to me. *Looks like alot of very cool and informed people here with the BS that comes on some of the other forums out there. *A little about me- I live in the Denver, Colorado area and am in my early 40s and have been lifting for several years. I got into bodybuilding a few years back and finally did my first competition last year. I DEFINATELY will compete again but I'm bumping it up a notch and will compete again only when I have gained some much needed size. I'm looking foward to gaining more knowledge here and lending some on the subject I know about.
> 
> Looking forward to contributing to the Board! Mike


 
Welcome to InronMag! Good to know we have as much BS as those other guys!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 13, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome to InronMag! Good to know we have as much BS as those other guys!


 
Ha ha!!! I MEANT to say withOUT as much B.S.  Great.. off to a great start here. haha.


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 14, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Welcome to IM


 
THanks man.  Mean lookin' back.  I like your handle by the way- clever.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Congrats on competing.  No one knows what it is like until you do it.  Enjoy your next show


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome my friend!


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 16, 2012)

im in denver too


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 17, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> im in denver too


 
Hey what's up?  Great to see some other locals here.  I'll PM you once I get enough posts to do so.


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

